# Georgia Flood Tide 10/17



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone else fish the Ga NF area?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Member gafshr kills it all down coastal Georgia. He hasn't posted a report in a month or two, but if you search his reports you may find the info you're asking for, he makes us all very jealous.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Ok thanks I'll check his posts out. I think I remember that user name from another forum. It must be because he slays the fish too.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I fish around Savannah. I am assuming you are down around St Marys?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Those fish and that flodded grass are screaming for flies! Great pics!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I remember gafshr fishes around Brunswick. Here are some of his reports from earlier this year. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327298886

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1326589374

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1324849893

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1319922867


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Yea I fish around Brunswick too. The flood tides and tailing reds are hard to beat.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I fish there a good bit. Normally from a yak but now I have a Gheenoe also.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> Does anyone else fish the Ga NF area?


I fish NE FL from Amelia Island to St. Augustine. I don't know how familiar you are with the area


----------



## fishingwithblue (Aug 25, 2011)

I fish from Savannah to Cumberland Island, GA. Have you seen the fish shut down in the grass with this recent water temp drop?


----------

